# Paradise City, The Batcave



## Mouse (Mar 5, 2007)

ok.. I wanna know that actual status of Paradise City, Philly. 

last I was there was October 06. Recently a friend of mine told me it was busted. but it jsut doesn't seem like she was right... I just don't trust junky paranioa... so I wanna know, from someone that has maybe been there in the past month, if it's still squatable to if it's been fucked. 


same thing goes for the Batcave NYC. 

eh, these are all places i've lived but haven't been to in 6-months to 2 years and I wanted to keep abreast of their situation.


----------



## Mady (Mar 5, 2007)

As of a month maybe 2 months ago the batcave was still open, A squatter from chicago was talking about just having been there. But im not sure if hes a viable source of info.


----------



## reXfeReL (Mar 5, 2007)

Paradise city used to be the shit, cable and electric. I'm from philly and i can tell you for sure, absolutly without a doubt, it's not cool anymore (long-term). Sure if your in the area and have no other choice it's cool for a night. The people that claimed the top-floor all got popped long time-ago. Since then the police hit it up once a month. I met up with a couple kids august 06 on the tracks goin to chicago and they all got arrested night prior @ PC and they said the cops straight told 'em that they do this on the regular. Other friends that squat W FILTH confirm this info. as well. SOLID.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 6, 2007)

*reXfeReL wrote:*


> Paradise city used to be the shit, cable and electric. I'm from philly and i can tell you for sure, absolutly without a doubt, it's not cool anymore (long-term). Sure if your in the area and have no other choice it's cool for a night. The people that claimed the top-floor all got popped long time-ago. Since then the police hit it up once a month. I met up with a couple kids august 06 on the tracks goin to chicago and they all got arrested night prior @ PC and they said the cops straight told 'em that they do this on the regular. Other friends that squat W FILTH confirm this info. as well. SOLID.




ah ok. makes sense. when I was there there were still a few old bums shaking up long term around the 4thish floor. the guy had a fridge, hot plate, tv, lamps, ect. in his one room. 

but i did hear about the bs around PC but it seemed all hearsay. thanks for the info!

oh... and does anyone know what went down with that shit about the two squatters in Batcave giving interviews about herion and taking reporters to the 'cave and fuckin things up? I know the girl that was involved but she obviosuly won't divuldge embarssing FACTS about what she did. aparently she pissed a lot of people off. meh, juuust wondering.


----------



## iwasacrook (Jul 14, 2007)

batcaves still around, but going down fast. too much talk. not too much of a goddamn shame at this point though. place is fucked.


----------

